# check out my interior



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

hows this look? i hope these are the right pics!


----------



## shredder130 (Jun 26, 2003)

looks ight to me


----------



## suitcase (Jul 24, 2004)

looks sweet to me dude :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

nice...watch the sun on them speakers in the back...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

who did your interior? that shit is 2 sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

b & j upholstry in edgemoore , south carolina. 1300$ i put carpet in [pink]myself for 150$ but they wanted 1500 $ to do it all.not bad i guess.they did headliner,seats,doorpanels,kick panels,sails rear shelf


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

looks good, best to keep it og looking


----------



## 93caprice (Dec 30, 2003)

looks good.............for a girl or a barbie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck da hatas man, you paid for it, you pimp it your way

they don't like it, let them pay for something else


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Clean & Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## huera (Aug 26, 2004)

that's a lot of pink


----------



## G4ever (Feb 22, 2003)

that shit is hott, props on that man fo real its looks awsome :cheesy:


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

is your dash wrapped or painted?


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

painted


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looks Good Bro.


----------



## Hater Hurter (Jul 4, 2004)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mean3wheel_lean_@Sep 22 2004, 11:10 AM
> *looks good  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2237544[/snapback]​*











Thanks i new you liked our monte,you know the highest car in the midwest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

sweet interior :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

any more opinions?


----------



## wasup (Apr 3, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Oct 22 2004, 05:34 PM
> *any more opinions?
> [snapback]2320672[/snapback]​*


NICE TO SEE CAROLINAS RIDES NICE BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

ttt


----------

